# Michigan Falconry Bill! Need your help!



## korykoch (Nov 7, 2008)

Hello Friends of Michigan Falconry!

Once again, we are needing your help to push through our new falconry bill!

With your help over the past month, we have made some progress with our
attempts to get the falconry bill passed this year. Unfortunately, we
have had some set backs as well. We are going to stand steadfast and keep
pushing to pass our bill before the end of the year, but we need you help!

Here is the current status and what we need help with. I have pasted a
message below from Michael Yachick, MHC President. I also spoke with
Michael this morning and he ask me to get this information out to as many
friends of falconry as I could.

"I just got off the phone with Dave Hogan (MHC Legislative Coordinator)
and and he informed me that the falconry bill, the one we want, was passed
out of committee, was just voted on by the House and it passed! That's the
good news. Here is the breakdown from yesterday:
http://legislature.mi.gov/doc.aspx?2008-SB-1085

Now for the not so good news..

The falconry bill has been put together with the crossbow bill and is
going to be sent back to the Senate. This is an obvious political move
since the falconry bill passed out of the Senate with no negative votes.
It now has to go back to the Senate for another vote piggybacked with the
crossbow bill.

(Note: Joel A Sheltrown has been promising us he would pass this bill
through committee and he finally has. In doing this, the bill received no
negative votes. Knowing that this bill had the support, he piggybacked it
with another bill he is sponsoring, a "crossbow hunting" bill. I
apologize that I do not have any information on this bill yet. In doing
this, the falconry bill now has to go BACK through the House WITH the
crossbow bill. His angle is that the falconry bill had so much support,
that members of the house that supported it will pass it again, with the
crossbow bill. Ugh.. Kory Koch)

So here we go again!

Call your State Senator tomorrow, (Friday) and then again on Monday and
ask them to support the falconry bill that they will vote on next week. I
would stay away from mentioning the crossbow bill in your request. Here is
how to find your State Senator:
http://www.senate.michigan.gov/FindYourSenator/michiganfys.asp

It is extremely important to get as many calls to as many Senators as we
can. If you have friends or family members that can also call, look up
their Senators for them, give them the phone number, tell them what to say
"Please vote YES on the falconry bill next week".

We are almost done with this process and hopefully with this last push, we
will get the falconry bill that we have been working so hard on.

Thank you for your efforts.

Michael G. Yachcik"

So gang, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE make a quick call to your state Senator
and ask for their support of the falconry bill next week.. Call again on
Monday and remind them as well. Send them a follow up e-mail after each
call, but most importantly, CALL!

Here is what is at stake here for Michigan falconers:

1) Being able to trap hawks in the state
2) Not having to do this legislative process again in 5 years if we don't
eliminate the sunset.
3) Being limited to (if some form of legislation passes) 25 birds to be
taken for falconry purposes each year. Typically, for the past 5 years,
ALL of the available permits have been filled and some people went without
being able to take a bird from the state due to this limit.
4) Having a secure future for falconry. Once the bill is passed, we will
not have to fight like this again.

So again, please help us out. Take the time to contact your friends and
family, get them the information for their state Senator and have them
call. Tell them to say "Please support the falconry bill with a YES vote
next week".

If you have any questions, please feel free to contact me by e-mail or
call me at 989/560-3857.

Thanks gang!

Kory Koch
Public Relations Coordinator
Michigan Hawking Club
989/560-3857


----------



## bradymsu (Mar 3, 2008)

Rep. Ebli's falconry bill, HB 5983, is another option. It has been in the Senate since April.


----------



## korykoch (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi gang!

Great news! The falconry bill and the crossbow bill have been untied. The pressure that we were able to apply forced Joel Sheltrown to untie the two bills. This now will allow us to have the falconry bill go back to the House of Representatives for a vote on THURSDAY, 12-18-08.

Please see the pasted message from Dave Hogan, MHC Legislative Coordinator.

"Quick update -- 

Now, the State Senate will not have to vote on the two bills (crossbow and falconry) together. With the pressure we applied, they will *untie* the two bills (crossbow and falconry) and send the *falconry bill* back to the House for concurrence on *Thursday, 12-18-08*. 

You do not call your senator! 

PLEASE Call your House Representative on *Thursday, 12-18-08* and ask him or her for their support of the Falconry Bill. 

To find your House Representative, follow this link: http://house.michigan.gov/find_a_rep.asp 

Thanks, 

Dave Hogan 
MHC Legislative Coordinator"


Follow the link, insert your county in the drop down box and get your Representatives phone number and call them on THURSDAY and ask for their support of the "Falconry Bill"

Barring any more unforeseen mishaps, we should be able to have this wrapped up this week! YEAH!!

Please help us out and call to support this falconry bill!

Thanks!


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Done Deal Kory.
Hope it works out for you guys.


----------



## korykoch (Nov 7, 2008)

Gang,

Please call your State Representative THIS MORNING (Thursday) and ask for them to vote "YES" on the Falconry Bill! 

http://house.michigan.gov/find_a_rep.asp

This is it!!

Thanks!


----------

